# Lodged Corn And Cornhead Snouts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/three-tricks-for-harvesting-lodged-corn-NAA-dan-anderson/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is what all the corn looked like here after Katrina several years back. A few things we saw then. Plastic is better than steel. 12 row heads are better than 4 or 6. Harvest at an angle to down stalks. Harvest as early as possible, green stalks work better than dry rotten ones. Get a reel. Keep extra snouts, gathering chains, rotor belts, and an ample supply of your favorite adult beverage. Spent 6 days combining a 25 acre field that fall.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have replaced everything we can with poly on our corn head, even adding a liner under the cross auger seemed to help with down corn. Had some straight line winds hit south of us last summer, some pretty flat corn come harvest, was even strong enough it took out five electric poles along US31, with the all poly head no need for the corn reel.

Think before next fall we're gonna advertise the corn reel and part ways with it, have had zero use for it since the poly.


----------

